# Cost for hanging sheetrock and drywall in Central Florida



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

$1,500


----------



## ecogardengroup (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Willie,

Should I expect to be able to subtract the sheetrock cost since we have already purchased it?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Probably only 85 to 90%.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

The cost of sheetrock in this situation is miniscule compared to the cost of labor in this case.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What do the hangers----tapers--and scrappers charge in your area?

Without seeing the room---the number of windows--off angles---house protection It's hard to say.

I frequently have a $400 charge for protecting the carpets--stairs and hallways----and curtaining off the finished parts of the house---plus the actual hanging--taping and scrapping out of the drywall drops--and a junk hauling fee if there is not a dumpster on site.

Seriously ---call a drywall crew and ask them.


----------



## ecogardengroup (Oct 17, 2011)

I received one very fair price at 950.00 from a local guy. Smooth walls and knockdown on ceiling.
The other 3 companies never returned my call. It's a fairly simple job with no windows or ceiling pitch, 30 x 12 room. :thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you seen the local guys work?

Ask who cleans up the scrap--that is not usually the hanger or tapers job.

Also ask if he is providing the mud and corner beads.

Ask for references---and see them. Ask where he is working this week and can you see the jobsite.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Talking the ceiling only?


----------

